# A6...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Is there a picture of the proposed A6 anywhere, here or another forum???

Thanks! :nerd:


----------



## Hyrlyfrm (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm still trying to find it, but I swear Jon recently said that the A6 is just about ready for prototyping, so I'd be surprised if there are any actual pics yet. I would love to see some myself. It may be a bit early, but I think 3 A6's will be my next front stage.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Heh, thanks for responding. Just trying to visualize. That would make a killer front stage, BTW!


----------



## Hyrlyfrm (Jun 7, 2012)

For some reason, I picture the Focal Viva Utopia when I think of the A6. Well, at least for the driver arrangement.  Now to just adjust that mental image into something a little more spartan.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah no pictures yet, i'm also waiting to see what those A4 surrounds are gonna look like.


----------

